# How to open other external application by excel macro



## Sharda86 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to try to open any external application by macro and copy some text  having fixed position in the application to spreadsheet cell. have u any idea about the same?

Thank you,
S. N. mandal


----------



## Worf (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the Board!

See if the following thread is what you are looking for...

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2939912#post2939912


----------

